# can i advertise my online t-shirt website on ebay?



## nuttybar2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

i have a online t-shirt website that is a affiliate of pikicentral.. be cause i dont actually have any garments to show but my online designs also .. because the pikicentral manages the printing and supply shipping etc off all garments direct to the buyer.. am i able to advertise link to my website and show my avaliable designs on ebay ???


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi Colin. In a word *no*. Having said that, some people do breach this rule, but you do take the risk of EBay pulling all your listings and suspending you from their site.

Ebay is some countries will allow you to have a link to sites in the 'about me' page. But not many potential customers bother to read those.

Better to market your site *outside* of EBay.


----------



## nuttybar2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

can u recomend any other sites i could use ??


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Most sales sites out there will remove links to your own site. It is not in their interests for their own visitors to be sent elsewhere.

If you are producing niche market items aimed at a specific market segment, you can invest in trade shows, magazines and word of mouth to draw people to your site. If you are producing generic items, using the piki site that task is going to be much more difficult. You will probably need to use some 'guerilla marketing' to get your message out. If you google that phrase, it will give you some useful ideas.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

nuttybar2000 said:


> can u recomend any other sites i could use ??


Not sure exactly where you want to advertise, but there's t-shirt blogs and rating sites that you can submit your designs to or pay to advertise with.


----------



## nuttybar2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

thank you jon.. looks a very helpful site connection.. love your designs do you mind if i join your myspace too ??


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

nuttybar2000 said:


> thank you jon.. looks a very helpful site connection.. love your designs do you mind if i join your myspace too ??


 I will accept you as long as you have a profile image and aren't a fake girl trying to have me look at your porn site.


----------



## nuttybar2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

lol... no fake girl offering my porn site..
there is a pic of me there .. amongst my photo albums..


----------

